
Here's how you can set YouTube video playback rate to any speed you like - vkhorikov
1. Open browser console<p>2. Type in: $(&#x27;video&#x27;).playbackRate = 2.5<p>3. Enjoy
======
guiambros
If you use Chrome, a better option is to use Video Controller extension[1].
Works with any html5 video, and gives you a lot more granular control.

[1] [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
contro...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/video-speed-
controller/nffaoalbilbmmfgbnbgppjihopabppdk)

~~~
jessriedel
I use this every day. Being able to quickly jump forward/backward 10 seconds
is also very useful. I recommend setting keyboard shortcuts that agree with
equivalent functionality on your desktop player like VLC.

------
chrisa
There are also some chrome extensions that allow you to speed up any html5
video (so it works on youtube, Vimeo, and even Netflix!) highly recommended.

------
cupar
I used to do this manually, but after a while I decided to create a simple
website [1] containing bookmarklets that provide the same functionality.

[1] [https://www.videospeedup.com/](https://www.videospeedup.com/)

------
superasn
Is there a way to do this on android too, maybe rooted phones?

------
darepublic
You would not find news like this in the new York times :)

------
Cypher
omg!

